# Vote for your favorite title for SSC UAE ***ROUND 2***



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's round 2 guys... sorry about the delay.. VOTE! 

*OPTION 1: * The United Arab Emirates Forums - منتديات الإمارات العربية المتحد

*OPTION 2: * The United Forums of the Arab Emirates - منتديات الإمارات العربية المتحد

*OPTION 3:* United Arab Emirates - دار زايـــد


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

where is option4: i don't like any of them.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

stop complaining and pick one


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

ha ha...lol "stop complaining and pick one"

anyway, go option 2!!!


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

Option 3


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

option 3..although i prefered "dar al shiekh zayed"


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

Option *3 * Short and sweet. :cheers:


----------



## thedubailife (Nov 19, 2005)

Come on Option 2


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

nooooooooo not option 3!!!it sucks! most people wont even get what dar zayed means even though sheikh zayed was cool...

option 2 has a play with words and its cool


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## sampras (Jul 8, 2006)

منتديات الإمارات العربية المتحد

no2 is cool

guy_in_dubai is right


----------



## thedubailife (Nov 19, 2005)

^^ no2 is cool but i'll vote for no1 are you feeling ok


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ :lol: I hate Dubai, but i've bought 5 apartments there! :lol:


----------



## YeMeNi_guy (Jun 12, 2006)

^^you hate dubai? you must be insane


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

btw no 2 makes no sense.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ What bit of "The United Forums of the Arab Emirates" exactly do you find non-sensical?


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

^^^ lmao...naz 

well u see, its a play of words...because the country's name is United Arab Emirates, and this UAE forum has united all UAE related discussions, so..."United Forum of the Arab Emirates"...get it?


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

the voting results looks so cool..lol 22.22, 33.33 and 44.44


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

^^ lool is a sign from above!! your choice will win ! :tongue4:


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Oh, please! Anything, but 2 ! 
It isn't translated correctly into Arabic and it would sound too dumb if it was - *المنتديات المتحدة للإمارات العربية*









I cast my vote to Option 3 and God forbid no 2


----------

